# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  تاريخ ميلادك + شوية حسابات = شخصيتك

## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*************************

مثال : إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 8/12/1988

اجمع الأرقام كالتالي :8+2+1+8+8+9+1=37 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 7+3=9 ……… إذا أنت شخصية رقم 9 

ثم اقرأ تحليل شخصيتك من خلال رقمك وشاركنا به 



------------------------------------------ 


1
مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك 


---------------------------------------- 

2تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات 

--------------------------------------- 

3
اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ودود ، تحب ، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش 


------------------------------------- 

4
جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه 


----------------------------------- 

5
ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 

------------------------------- 

6
شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية 

----------------------------- 


7
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

------------------------- 


8
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

---------------------- 


9
معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي..

تحياتي 
بيسااااااااان

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

مشكورة اختي عاموضوع

نبدا بالحسابات  واحنا مانطيق الرياضيات ههه

16-3-1987
6+1+3+7+8+9+1=35
5+3=8
8
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

"""
وتقبلو تحياتي جميعا ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي على مرورك 

مع تحياتي

بيساااااان

----------


## My tears

*ربي يعطيك العافيه خيه بيسان .. 

موضوع رائع .. 

ما ننحرم من مواضيعكم .. 

بنسبة لي .. 

9
معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي..

تسلمي خيه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*3/2/1985
3+2+5+8+9+1 = 28 

8+2 = 10

عشره مافي يعني لازم يكون رقم واحد خيه يعني أجمع الصفر ويا الواحد صح 

0+1 = 1

على العموم واحد


1
مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك 


__________

يسلموا خيه بيسان على الموضوع الشيق 


مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوةي يارب 

تحياتي لك 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## بحر الشوق

2
تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووورين جميعا على ردود 

وانشاء الله عجبكم

مع تحيااتي

بيسااااااااااان

----------


## المستجير

9
معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي..


تسلم يدينك على المشاركه الطيبه والله يعطيكى العافيه

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك 

ومشكور على المرور

مع تحياتي

بيسااااااااان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلموحبيبتي

  رقم(5)

5
ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 

يعطيك الف عافيه

  شمعه

----------


## بيسان

الله يعااافيش

ومشكوووووووووره

----------


## سر الوجود

7
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 


يسلموووووووووا بيسان

بس مالاحظتي ان رقم ( 7_8 ) مثل بعض

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووررررررره خيه لمررورش 

وايه انتيهت 

بس منقوووووووووول

----------


## دمعه حزن

7

صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 


شكراً لك اخيه ع المشاركه الطيبه

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سعيد درويش

رقمي هو   ( 8 )

صادق  عملي  منظم  رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس صاحب  رغبة  قوية لأصل  الي  أفضل مستوى في الحياة  

الحمدلله  هده الصفات فعلا  موجودة  عندي  وبدون غرور أوتكبر   ويعطيك العافية  يابيسان

----------


## دلوعه

5
ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام

----------


## ahmed

8
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووورين على المرررررررررررررور 

ويااااارب تنطبق شخصية كل واحد فيكم على حسب تاريخه

ونتظروا جديدي

ختكم

بيساااااان

----------


## ~ سجايا الروح ~

> 9



مشكوووره خيتوو بيسان :) 

ربي يعطيج ألف عافية ..

يسلموووو

----------


## بيسان

الله يعافيش

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بنوتة توتة

حركات هالموضوع  ;)  ;)  ;)  ;)  ;)
8
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا

----------


## بيسان

حلو زيش صح 

ومشكووووووووره للمرور

وبالتوفيق

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]8
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا

تسلمين بيسان على الموضوع الرائع[/align]

----------


## بيسان

الله يسمك

ومشكوره خيه على المرور

وبالتوفيق

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

4
جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه

شكراً على الموضوع الحلو 

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيه على المرررررور

----------


## توأم الفرح

7
صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 


مشكووورة بيسونة ويعطيك ربي الف عافية على المشاركة اللذيذة دي ..

دمتي بود وسلام ..

اختك ................. توم

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اعرف رومانسيتك من تاريخ ميلادك... 
تعال تعرف على ملامح شخصيتك وطباعك من خلال تاريخ ميلادك.. طريقة الحساب سهلة للغاية ,,,,

مثال : إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 15/8/1982اجمع الأرقام كالتالي... 5+1+8+2+8+9+1 = 34ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 4+3 = 7... إذا أنت شخصية رقم 7ومثلا اذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 10/8/1982اجمع الارقام كالتالي:0+1+8+2+8+9+1=29ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع:9+2+=11اجمع الناتج مره ثانيه:1+1=2... اذا انت شخصية رقم 2ثم اقرأ تحليل شخصيتك من خلال رقمك.




رقم 1:

مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك: أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة، تميلإلى المبادرة في كل شيء وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل. قوي الإرادة ولا تحبالطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك. يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك. احذر من التكبر، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك.



رقم 2:

تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم: أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه،وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة. أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام. لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح. ولأنك إنسان متعاون يكون العمل ضم نفريق هو الأنسب لك، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات.




رقم 3 :

اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة: أنت روح الحفلات، اجتماعي ودود،تحب، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك. يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام. 
ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد. بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش.


رقم 4:

جدي ومتوازن، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد: إنسان صادق، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور. بينماتفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي. منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم. قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك، فحين تصر على أمر، لا شيء في الدنيا يثنيك عنه.




رقم 5:

ذكاؤك خارق: أنت لماح، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرع . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادرعلى الراحة، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد. التنوع شيء مهم في حياتك. وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة، تحب أن تخوض المخاطروبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام
رقم 6:

شخص مسئول ومخلص.. أنت محل ثقة: نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترمك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية.



رقم 7:

غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياءوتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف ... تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاءعالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكن تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر. 


رقم 8:

صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا.


رقم 9:

معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ،شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها 
. أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترمك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي.


مع تحياتي[IMG]*****************************************************[/IMG]*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*رقم 3 :*

*اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة: أنت روح الحفلات، اجتماعي ودود،تحب، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك. يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام.* 
*ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد. بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش.*



*في البدايه يمكن صح*
*امممممم نص ونص..*

*عزيزتي وردة* 
*يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الحيوي وخفيف الدم مثلك..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## بحر الشرق

يسلموو الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*رقم 1:*

*مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك: أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة، تميلإلى المبادرة في كل شيء وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل. قوي الإرادة ولا تحبالطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك. يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك. احذر من التكبر، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك.*

*يســـــــــــلمووو على الطرح الرووعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..*

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

انا طلع 6
بس اوووووووووف متى برتاح من المسؤليات المنزليه والبيتيه
اما محل ثقه اقول لاشوف حالي الحين
يسلموا ع الاختبار الحلو والمسلي

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

انا طلع لي رقم 2
الكلام صحيح بس مو دائماً مااعرف اتخذ قرار

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طلع لى رقم 9 تسلمين حبيبتى اخت وردة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رقم 9:*

*معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ،شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها* 
*. أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترمك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي.*

*ممكن ليش لا* 
*كلام حلووو*
*تسلمي خيوة ع الطرح اللطيف*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد_ 
_ويعطيك الف الف عافيه_ 
_اناطلع رقمي (5)_
_بنتظار جديدك_

----------


## ياجرح

رقم 7


يسلمووو على الموضوع

----------


## شوق المحبة

(( رقــ 2 ـــم ))

-----

بــ ص ــراحة الكلام ينطبق عليي واااايد ..


يــ س ــلمووو خ ــيتي (( وردة )) ،،

على هالطرح الروووع ـــة ..

يــ ع ــطيكِ ربي ألف ع ــافية ..

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اشكركم جميييييييييييعاااااااااا*
*على تفاعلكم الرائع وياااااااااااااي*

*الله لا يحرمني من طلاتكم الطيبه*


*تحيااتي لكموووو*

----------


## solav

5     مادري مين ذكائي خارق اختي كل الي كتبتيه في رقم 5 فيني الا الذكاء نص ونص مشكورررررررررررررررررررررره

----------


## (عاشقة الجراح)

أنا طلع لي رقم
6
6
وتقريبا كل الكلام  صح
موفقين ولا عدمنا طلتكم الرائعه

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*تسلموووووووووووووون خواتي الله لا يحرمني منكم*

----------


## واحة العالم

تسلمي

----------


## Lionel Messi

> *رقم 4:*
> 
> *جدي ومتوازن، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد: إنسان صادق، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور. بينماتفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي. منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم. قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك، فحين تصر على أمر، لا شيء في الدنيا يثنيك عنه.*



يسلمووووو أختي على الموضوع الحلو  :amuse: 

في كلام ينطبق علي وفي كلام لا  :toung: 

الله يعطيش العافية

تحياتي

----------


## احساس شاعرهـ

طلع لي رقم (6)

تسلمي اختي ع الطرح الرااااااائع

----------

